# Runs but won't move



## johnsonbros (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a hydrostatic craftsman 26 HP lawn tractor (917.28947). While mowing a bang was heard. The mower turns on fine and the mower blades work but the tractor will not move in forward or reverse. 
I am thinking maybe a drive belt??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!The only way to tell if it's a belt,is to look under the tractor,and see if there's a belt running to the transaxle.If it looks frayed,or has chunks missing,etc,it will have to be replaced.If the belt looks good,then it could be a problem with the transaxle,itself.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I had issues with my 99 hydro murray- had a hard time going forward / backward- turns out the belt was slipping too much - the bang could be a broken belt or the trans has issues.... id check any idler pulleys as well - youll need to drop the deck to get under there anyway- check it all out good .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe the belt jump the route of travel for pulley.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I hope its something simple because those hydros are not cheap..


----------

